# anyone have info on a hoyt super slam fast flite???



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

I may have one but never could figure out what it was and Hoyt was no help. It was a beast compaired to todays bows and the only markings were that it had fastflight limbs. Did the best I could with it and it served me well. Still have it. Can't give anymore info than that though.


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Sorry, no info on fps (have the specs but they don't list speed for the years I saw, 92-94) but it also depends on the cam, control cam, speed cam, energy wheel, command cam or flash cam- there will be a letter on the cam (say it is command cam at 28" it should have C1T on top and C1B on bottom). Usually it is up to you the shooter to figure out what combo works best for you, that is also half the fun.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*I'll take a stab*

I have two SSFL's both with the "speed" cam. Shooting relatively high draw weights 76# @ 30.5" draw I am getting about 280+ with a 29" 360 ACC feathers and 85 grain tip. Not nearly as efficiant as todays models but who has $700-$1000 handy these days, actually on this site EVERYBODY! The bows are very accurate and forgiving once you figure out how to hold it. Once you arrive at a grip that allows the bow to shoot to it's potential it will simply dot em! I would suggest you shoot without the plastic insert unless you have sasquach hands. Have been shooting them for over 13 years now and like the longer ATA; it doesn't feel like a toy. Just set it up with a sensible arrow and rest system (I do not think the drop aways are really friendly to this bow) and you will have no problems what so ever. After all it WAS Hoyt's top of the line at the time. . .


----------



## bill40 (Oct 8, 2005)

*thnx for the info*

thnks to all who have shared there knowledge on this bow....being im unemployed but wanted to go hunting this year...this bow fit my budget very well and ive always wanted a hoyt.....im hoping for my finances to change so i can get a newer model,,,but the way this one is tuning in...it has very nice grouping,,,and does seem pretty fast,,,im thinking i may make this my hunting bow for a few more years.......i took the advice on the grip and that helped alot....im working on finding the best grip for the bow,,,,must be close,,,,i consistantly get the 1 1/2 inch group at 25 yds.......i do thank all for there time in helping me find out more about this one........if you al think of any more helpfull info,,,either good or bad...please pass it along.....i appreciate it.....thnx again..bill


----------

